
Golang code comprehension tools [2015] - tapan_k
http://blog.ralch.com/tutorial/golang-tools-comprehension/
======
tapan_k
The lure of an IDE! I am having a hard time making up my mind on IDE v/s basic
tools that help debug, compile, test, etc.

On one hand, IDE provide the ease of development, especially if you have used
one in the past.

On the other hand, _not_ using an IDE (in favor of basic tools) results in
simpler and neater solutions.

